# New update on Scooby



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well here goes......... 
Sunday we tried to start the Gonto Protocol by giving Scooby the recommended dose of Sodium Bicarbonate, he didn't take it well at all, it made him sick.
Monday we tried again, and again it made him vomit and he couldn't eat for the rest of the day, by Monday night he was extremely ill, lifeless and shaking porfusely. He was drinking like a horse and peeing in the same manner, he must have peed 20 times and drank a bucket of water poor little guy. Both Gary and I cried lots last night, we honestly thought he would die through the night he looked so sick.
This morning I decided enough is enough, I am going to do what I can do to make him feel better.
I started treating his stomach ulcers again, gave him his sucalfrate, the yukky white chalky stuff he hates taking, but I got it in. After a while I gave him his supercharger vitamin, again he didn't want that. To me he looked hypoglycemic form lack of food he was shaking profusely so I gave him some Karo syrup. 
Within 10 minutes the shaking seem to subside and I was thinking this little guy needs some sustenance.
I cooked him a chicken breast and brown rice, no sooner did the aroma start to waffle out to his little nostrils and he was there right behind me begging to be fed.
I fed him a small meal of the chicken and rice, he literally gutsed it down and came to me for more, so I gave him a little more. I could not believe the difference in him. Later I gave him another small meal, he came out to let me know that was gone and he wanted more. So far he hadn't vomited.
Later Gary was sitting in the lounge room loving on Koko and there was Scooby protesting profusely to ge tin there with them so I let him in and he sat there and shared some kibble with Koko, the were there eating together, now that's a first ever!!!!
Later he came to me and was trying to tell me he was hungry againnnnnnnnn!!!!!
I fed him another small meal of the chicken and rice, he gobbled that down and came out and wanted more, so I gave him a little more. So far today he has not vomited, had eaten like a rottie, is alert, playful, yapping at traffic in the street and not drinking quarter as much and not peeing the same, he has been out for pee only 4 times today compared to at least 20 yesterday.
I am going to go with my gut feeling and just get some condition on him for now, get his tummy healed, and go from there. I will have his blood work redone to make sure he actually does have Fanconi and if he does then when he is well enough to start the protocol again, I will try it, if it makes him sick again I just don't know what I am going to do, but I am thinking quality of life at the moment is far better than making him so sick that he shakes, dehydrates and goes hypoglycemic.
Please pray that I am doing the right thing for Scooby, at the moment he is like a new little boy, full of life and eating like a horse, far better than what we have been through for the last 6 weeks.
I have included a picture of him with Koko, eating together, that in itself is a miricle









Two heads together sharing lunch
[attachment=20115:attachment]

Two little brothers sharing mummy's chair and not growling or complaints from Scooby








[attachment=20116:attachment]

As you can see poor Scooby is much thinner and needs a bath, if he continues to improve he is getting one very soon. He has just been way too sick to take a bath.


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh, I'm so glad Scooby's doing better! You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks so much for the report. I hope Scooby continues to eat. Sometimes mother really does know best.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update, I pray he continues to feel better.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Janet,

I SO feel for you for what you had to endure last night. How terrible!







You and Gary must have been an absolute wreck! Hugs to you for having to go thru that.

It sounds like following your gut today was the way to go. I am so relieved to hear that precious Scooby has done so well today. I pray that he continues to get better and better - and quickly. I can't stop thinking about him and can't wait for the update telling us that he's all better and that the Fanconi diagnosis was a mistake.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet,
> 
> I SO feel for you for what you had to endure last night. How terrible!
> 
> ...


Thank you, even Barb is not convinced 100% but if it is Fanconi we will cross that bridge when I know Scooby can handle it, right now all I want to do it get him in better condition and feeling well. Sometimes we just have to follow our heart and do what we think is best and hope and pray it's the right thing for now


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so glad Scooby is getting some nutrition. You are so right that quality of life has a lot to play in this. I hope the tests prove differently than what they showed before. Thanks for the updates. We will continue to keep Scooby in our prayers


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Janet, sometimes it's best to go with your gut feeling. I mean if Scooby is too ill to handle the treatment then it just makes sense to stop the treatment & get him better before trying again. I know with cancer patients they will sometimes stop chemo/radiation for a period of time if the pt is to weak to handle it. And I've been going thru the past thread, and am I correct in thinking that Fanconi has not as yet been 100% diagnosed? If that's the case then why not get his tummy healed, put on a little weight, and get his energy back up and THEN re-test for Fanconi or if it is 100% for sure he has Fanconi, then start treating it. I can't imagine a week would be that crucial. But then again I'm not a vet. I'm really sorry you are having to go thru this. My heart hurts for you. Big hug from me & Zoe. 

Just saw that my question on Fanconi was answered while I was typing this post. Trust your instinct Janet. They have proven to be good from what I know.
</span>


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

You know your baby better than anyone. I am so glad Scooby is eating and keeping it down. That just has to be a good thing. I hope he continues to improve, and is strong and well again soon.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think you are doing the right thing







only you know what's best for Scooby. Everytime my vet tells me give him cottage cheese, I know that makes Sparkey sooooooo sick. anything with cheese. and especially rice. I have never managed to give Sparkey rice without him puking it right up. even when he is just fine. and then he tells me the antibiotics is going to make him sick and give him diarrhea but it's quite the opposite. so if he is not responding to a treatment get another opinion or do what you are doing. I think he looks great , I can't even tell he is sick. I'm so sorry about last night







I hope you don't see anything like that anymore. I pray that he keeps his food down and feels better real soon


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Big Hugs to Scooby


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Prayers are out there that your mother loving care will do the trick for Scooby. Just know that yo have us to lean on for support.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

yay







sounds and looks like scooby feels better after eating and that your gut feeling is a great path to take


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Janet, Glad to hear that you are getting some food to stay down. When mine have upset tummies I find much more success to give a very small meal (a tablespoon) of chicken or something, wait 2 hours and then give another very small meal. Sounds like that works for Scooby too.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Get well soon Scooby!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Aww, poor Scooby








Sending you both lots of


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that Scooby is at least eating again and feeling better.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I hope this trend continues and that things start getting better. Scooby looks good in that picture. His eyes look "bright".














Please keep us posted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet... I believe I would have done the exact same thing in your situation... and yes sometimes we just have to follow our "gut" and listen to our hearts. It seems it certainly did something positive for your boy! 
I will be praying this course will help Scooby get stronger and have continued recovery!

Your post brought tears to my eyes..first knowing what a dreadful night you and your husband had.. then tears of joy to see what a good response Scooby had to "mama's treatment"!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm glad that Scooby is doing better. I'm sure that you are doing the right thing for him by going with your gut. Praying for continued progress.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to hear he is feeling better today. You are a great Mommy to Scooby and Koko









Cathy


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm SO glad to hear that Scooby is doing better and was able to eat!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Janet, you're an amazing mommy and I'm glad you went with your intuition and he is doing so much better now. Good for you!! I hope that Scooby will continue to improve and I hope it's NOT that Fanconi (or whatever it is!) disease. Thanks for updating...we are with you all the way! Much love--


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad Scooby feels somewhat better

Will continue to think and pray for him.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

YOU GO SCOOBY . I hope he's better soon . Sarah


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Awwwwww, poor little Scooby. I'm so sorry he was having such an awful time with the new treatment & so sad that you all had to go through that. I'm glad he's eating now & feeling happy & well for the time being. I hope he doesn't have that Fanconi illness & that he gets better. I'll keep your little guy in my prayers.







Please get better little Scooby.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Janet, I would do the same thing you are doing. I'm praying for a fast recovery for Scobby. Hugs to you.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Janet,
Thanks for the update.So relieved that Scooby has shown improvement. I think going with your gut is the best bet. I did that with my daughters on a couple of issues when they were babies . Mom's just know. I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this. Just thinking of little Scooby begging for food brought tears to my eyes. He was probably saying "finally mommy, I'm starving!". poor little baby. I bet he will try so hard to keep it down... I am glad you followed your gut feelings, you are doing a wonderful job. I keep checking for updates, and I pray that his tummy will feel better very soon.









Diane and Pompom


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope Scooby is getting a good night sleep.







you and Gary too and Koko


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your prayers and encouragement, you are all wonderful, just the medicine I need to keep going strong for Scooby























We had a great night, Scooby was alert and happy, he kept all the food he ate down and is bright and alert this morning, almost like the little boy he used to be.








I put him on the scale last night and he has gained weight














not much but a wonderful surprise considering every other time I have weighed him over the last month he has always lost







What a major hurdle that is for him








I sent an email off to Dr Gonto las night to explain what was happening and he was just so nice, in his reply he said that if in fact Scooby does have induced Fanconi, what I am doing is probably the best, get him back on the road to good condition then try again if his blood work is positive.
He said most dogs do have a slight reaction to the Bicarb but that usually passes in a few days, but he said if Scooby needs to build up first that is a good idea, he totally agrees with what I am doing for Scooby.
Lets keep praying that our little Scooby continues to improve now and get all his strength back


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that little Scooby had a good night.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh! So great to see little Scooby had a good night! God Bless him I bet he already feels so much better! Good work Mom!!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update on little Scooby. I'm glad to hear he's doing better!







I hope he continues on the road to recovery.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good news







Thank you for the update. Will continue to keep Scooby in my prayers









Cathy


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea for Scooby! I hope his turn around keeps up & that things get much better for little Scooby.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometimes I think mommies know best! It sounds like what you are doing is making a huge difference. I hope he continues to improve!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is such great news, Janet. I'm so happy for Scooby!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so glad Scooby is doing better.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw Janet I'm so glad to hear you guys had a good nite ! I was just sick with worry for you after we spoke yesterday,you and Gary are just worn out mentally/physically. I was just getting ready to call and check on you when I read the update !! I'm so excited your plan for the Scoobyster seems to be working..Keep up the good work Scooby,your Mommy & Daddy love you so much ! Good job with your little brother !


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Glad Scooby is doing better and KEPT FOOD DOWN!!! Great news! Also think its smart that you are keeping Dr. Gonto in the loop......


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

what great news, janet!!







i'm so glad to hear that scooby continues to improve!!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great news! Go Scooby! Get better little one.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope Scooby continues on his road to recovery . Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Great news!!







I'm so glad to here Scooby is doing better.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay Scooby!!!! Yay Janet!!!! I agree with Deanna, sometimes Mommy does know best!


























































Josie says: Scooby, get better fast, so you can be my boyfriend! I mean, if you're not seeing anyone else...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yay Scoob! It's so great to hear another positive update! You're such a great mommy! Way to go getting Scooby back on track.I will continue to check in on our angel Scoobster.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">How is our little Scooby doing this morning? I was thrilled to see yesterday's update. BTW, when will he be re-tested for Fanconi? I know that myself & so many other here on SM agreed with & gave so much support in what you had decided to do for Scooby concerning his treatment, but I'm sure it was a HUGE relief to have the dr. confirm it as well!







Hope you ALL have a GREAT day today!!!







</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Thanks everyone for your prayers and encouragement, you are all wonderful, just the medicine I need to keep going strong for Scooby
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What great news.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi everyone, well Scooby had another good night, no vomiting and his demenour seems pretty good considering what he has been through








Yesterday we bought some Diastix which are used to check the glucose in the urine, he is positive for glucosuria which means the Fanconi is more than likely a certainty








We have ordered all the vitamins and correct food for him and as soon as it all arrives I am going to try to begin the Protocol for Fanconi. Most should arrive today hopefully.
We have also ordered some empty caplets and a machine for filling them so we can try to get the Sodium Bicarbonate into him in one go instead of 3 pills, hopefully his tummy can take it, if not I just don't know where we are going to go from there.
At the moment he is looking ok but I know I am going to have to begin very soon to treat him or it may progress quickly and we don't want that. It's just so very hard to get Scooby to take meds, you can't hide them in treats or food because he simply won't eat them, that's the hard part, but I am going to try, that's all I can do for him, the rest is up to him now, so lets pray that we can get the goodies down and get him back to better health








If he is feeling well enough today I am going to try and give him a bath, poor little guy needs one but has been too sick for the last 6 weeks to even think about it. I am sure he will feel a lot better once that is over with and he feels fresh and clean again, I know I would


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the update on Scooby Janet







glad to hear that he is doing better


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so glad he had another good night!







We'll let's just think positive. I think that letting Scooby's tummy heal will make a HUGE difference in how the treatment will affect him. And if he's feeling better, he's going to be more cooperative in taking his meds. He is highly intelligent after all and _knows_ he needs to take his meds to get better! It's just easier to cooperate when you feel good!









BTW Josie...Zoe says she already has dibs on Mr. Scooby being her boyfriend!







</span>


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

So glad Scooby is feeling better.




Joy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great news, Janet! Just a thought...can the medicines he will need be given through a shot? If so, that may be the way to go. I know that Paris will sit still like nothing is happening when I give her her allergy shots but try and give the girl a pill...that's a completely different story.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, I logged on just now hoping to hear a good report on Scooby. I'm so glad that his tummy is healing and it sounds like you've got everything covered with new meds, etc. Catcher isn't good about taking medicine either but those Pill Pockets are a lifesaver. I was totally amazed at how they cover up the smell of the pill. However, they may be verboten with Fanconi. You should really check on it. I promise, if he is allowed the ingredients, it will change your life regarding giving pills!

http://www.pillpockets.com/index_fs.htm


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Janet, I logged on just now hoping to hear a good report on Scooby. I'm so glad that his tummy is healing and it sounds like you've got everything covered with new meds, etc. Catcher isn't good about taking medicine either but those Pill Pockets are a lifesaver. I was totally amazed at how they cover up the smell of the pill. However, they may be verboten with Fanconi. You should really check on it. I promise, if he is allowed the ingredients, it will change your life regarding giving pills!
> 
> http://www.pillpockets.com/index_fs.htm[/B]


I certainly second this! Pill Pockets have been a life saver for Frosty. For his regular meds I use the Extra Small ones because the pill is tiny. For capsules you would need the small or regular size. There is some fat and protein in them so don't know how that fits for Fanconi. I have gotten them from several different pet supply houses, and also at the pet store. Much cheaper if ordered.

Have you checked with a pharmacy to see if there is another way to get the bicarb to Scooby. I was thinking there was some human antacids pills that used it. If so they would be chewable and flavored.

I'm so glad Scooby is improving!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I am so glad to hear he is eating and keeping it down now. And barking at traffic.








Aimee


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347254
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Sher for the site, we will get some and try them, what flavor do you use and what size also. The sodium Bicarb pills are rather big.

It's not going to be easy any way we try it, Scooby is so picky and the Sodium Bicarbonate pills are a particular brand, URL 10 grain and they are big white pills, we are going to try to crush them and put them in capsules, and I am sure the pill pockets will do if Scooby will eat them, that's the whole problem, getting him to accept anything different is almost impossible.








The Pet Tab Plus and Pet Cal vitamins arrived today and they are huge too and he won't eat them either, they are flavored and smell really nice but no go with Scooby








We also have the Centrum vitamins for humans...thank goodness that's only once a week and the good thing is when he has that he doesn't have the Pet Cal plus.
He also has to have a teaspoon of Amino syrup once a week, that's going to be fun too









On a lighter note I managed to get him bathed today and he looks like a new boy, smells sweet and feels great, he didn't complain at all, I think he was ready for it and rather enjoyed it








His appetite is good at the moment so I am hoping getting him built up isn't going to be very difficult but when we start the Gonto Protocol I am afraid of what he is going to be like because at the moment you wouldn't know he is sick


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347267
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Janet, I use the small and usually just pinch off a piece and coat the pill in it. Right now I'm just using it for monthly heartworm pilling. I had expected them to be solid but they are soft and pliable. I think they must have a strong scent because K & C can't at all tell that a pill is in there. If they see me get the package out they start jumping for joy. They are nuts over it! I sure hope it can work out for Scooby. I'd love for you not to have the pilling process to deal with with all the rest of the things you're dealing with.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Janet, I'm so glad that Scooby is feeling better.























Good luck with the treatment. Hopefully, he will cooperate and somehow know that you are trying to help him,

_Pat and Maggie_


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Go Scooby!
Go Scooby!
Go!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad Scooby is feeling better!









Hang in there, Janet. You may be surprised that he gets into a routine with all his meds and puts up with it. Lady is so used to "the drill" that she reminds me when it's time for her seizure meds and comes running when I tell her it's time to check her sugar!

I don't know if he's allowed to have it, but I know people who swear by liverwurst to hide pills.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Janet, I do soooooo hope the new treatments help little Scooby & that you find a way that he can take the meds. without too much fuss. I'm glad he's feeling better now & eating well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet, I do soooooo hope the new treatments help little Scooby & that you find a way that he can take the meds. without too much fuss. I'm glad he's feeling better now & eating well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, Scooby is going so well at the moment I am almost too scared to start the Protocol, he is eating and keeping his food down and looking great







I am just afraid when I start the regimen he is going to feel sick again from the Bicarb. I think what I may have to do is start slowly and work up to the full dose and see how he copes, I just hate to make him feel bad again


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea Scooby,I am sooo glad you are feeling better.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=347739
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I would feel exactly the same way as you. It would be soooooo hard to start something that may set him back. Is there any way you can talk with someone who's tried this treatment on a small dog? I just feel so bad for Scooby & sad that you all have to go through this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN PRAYING FOR SCOBBY, I'M SO HAPPY JANET. MY MUFFY IS ON 5 PILLS IN THE MORNING AND 5 AT NIGHT, I BUY GERBERS JUNIOR CHICKEN WEINERS AND HIDE THE PILLS IN THEM. I CAN GET THREE SMALL PILLS IN ONE WEINER. HUGS TO YOU


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Ya know, Scooby is going so well at the moment I am almost too scared to start the Protocol, he is eating and keeping his food down and looking great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how you feel but I think it's important in the long run. For example... people feel good before chemotherapy and it's hard to do something that will make you sick... but in the long run it will save your life (hopefully). So, I know it is soooo hard to do but hopefully if you start slowly it won't be too bad.

I remember one time my first Malt, Rosebud ate a flower and I didn't know what kind it was and the emergency vet said to give her hydrogen peroxide. Well, I got it and had her on the table to give it to her but I just couldn't do it because I knew it would make her sick. So I took her to the vet's and let them do it. I knew in the long run it would help her but I just couldn't do it.... So I do know how you feel.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh I'm so pleased to see that Scooby is on the up!









I totally understand your reluctance to start the protocol, I think I would feel exactly the same! But, like Sher said, sometimes we have to do the unplesant things to get to the end result.

For the pills - I was totally taken back when I was at the end of my rope trying to give Harley a course of antibiotics once - I HATED having to try & shove it down his throat, so I tried a different approach - I got all excited & said to him - 'do you want one of these pink lollies'? I made a HUGE deal about how exciting the pill was & to my totally shock - he fell for it!! I've only had to give him pills once after that, but I did the same thing - made it VERY exciting, and he just gobbles them up like they are lollies!! Now, it may be that he's not too bright, and falls for it every time - but, it works for us! If you haven't tried already - might be worth a try?

We will continue to think of you, Gary, Scooby & of course baby Koko and hope that things improve every day for you all!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well this morning I decided to start the Protocol slowly, I gave Scooby 1 Sodium Bicarb pill and ½ each of the Pet Cal and Pet Tab Plus. He ate the Pet tab plus on his own







I had to physically administer the bicarb, but got it in







I hid the Pet Cal in his most favorite treat in the world and he ate them all






















Now we will just gradually increase the doses till we are at the full dose and see how he goes







but so far so good








Scooby seems right back to his old self at the moment, cantancerous, yipping at daddy to wake up, showing me his attitude like the good ole times, yipppeeeeeeeeee























It's sure been a hard 6 weeks and I hope we never have to go through all that again with Scooby, it's way too heart breaking


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

janet.. I think you are wise to start the protocol to ward of future peroblems..but to do it as you are..introducing it slowly. 
I am thrilled to see he is acting his normal 'cantancerous" self.. that's the way we know and love him !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good idea, Janet. Start slow, take baby steps with Scooby as he is still on the mend. But wise to at least start the protocol. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> It's sure been a hard 6 weeks and I hope we never have to go through all that again with Scooby, it's way too heart breaking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's unbelievably difficult to love a chronically ill dog, isn't it? You can't know how heartbreaking it is until you've lived through it.

I pray you and Scooby will get into a routine and he lives a long happy life!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Janet, it was great to see all the clapping hands in your post!! Scooby has sure come a long way from a couple weeks ago!! Here's more clapping!!









I hope things continue in this direction.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone, well so far so good, no ill effect from the bicarb and vitamins. I think the bicarb was my biggest worry though as I was not sure how he would cope but he seems ok, but then I am only giving one morning and night so far, but need to gradually increase to 3 morning and 3 night ewwwwwww poor little guy, gosh he was a burper before







I am sure he is going to turn into a super burper on all those







Oh well whatever it takes lets hope and pray we can get there


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so glad he is doing much better. you are the best vet for Scooby


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a relief this must be for you! I am so encouraged that Scooby is doing OK.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay Scooby!!!!!

I'm so glad he's feeling feisty again!!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to hear Scooby is doing better!







Sounds like you are taking really good care of him.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Hugs to you and prayers for continuing improvement.
Aimee


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Janet, I just bought some PillPockets at Petsmart and the dogs are voracious for them. They get all excited when I get the bag out (after only one taste!). I bet this is the answer for you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thanks again my friends









This morning we had a minor set back, I gave Scooby his bicarb and he vomited it all up








I waited an hour and gave him some Nutro Max canned, I have to put it in his mouth though, he is so difficult to feed, and in one of those bits was another bicarb, so far so good, he got his Pet Cal in another sneaky way, I stuffed bit in his most favorite treat again, but mr smarty pants ate the treat and spat out the Pet Cal bits, licked them clean and walked off







I had to shove them down unfortunately but he got em. He flatly refused his Pet Tab plus, so I gave him a dose of supercharger which is just as good, so this morning's trials are over till tonight







So far so good all is staying in this time








I can't wait till the empty caplets arrive and I can fill them with the bicarb, then he can't taste it and I can slip that down a little easily, I hope








He is feeling good though and last night is the first night he wasn't trembling, I think that is the Fanconi doing that and perhaps the Protocol has helped with that even though I am only giving a third of the bicarb I guess what he is getting is helping in some small way


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

way to fight it scooby







keep hanging in there Janet, you are doing great


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Please know that Crisse and I are rooting for Scooby. Please take care, Janet.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Glad Scooby is feeling better, hopefully he will love pill pockets


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I took this picture of Scooby this afternoon, I really thing he has that sparkle back in his eyes. He sure needs a hair cut and if all goes well he will be having one on the 21st. I really don't mind his coat a little longer but it just isn't Scooby, he has this special look when his hair is shorter I think..
All the meds went in tonight no problems
















Here he is giving me the eye from daddy's chair, just like he always did when he was feeling good, I guess he is feeling more like himself lately








[attachment=20318:attachment]

I just noticed too that you can see where his IV was on his front leg, they sure shaved heaps off, poor little guy.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, that is a great picture, looks like that Scooby we all know to me


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> haha, that is a great picture, looks like that Scooby we all know to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep he sure looks much better Joe, a lot thinner though, he weighs 9.5lbs now, he was 11.4 when he first got sick, but you know what I think he looks healthier slimmer and it's more than likely better for him too, but then I am sure glad he had the extra weight to lose, it gave him something to fight with I think








I think that look he is giving me there is his what's for dinner mummy, I am hungry stare


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's a great picture, Janet. Hope he continues to improve.














Give him a big hug and kiss from Bonnie and me.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. I really think that the eyes reflect so much as to how they feel and that photo certainly DOES appear he feels quite "perky". In truth ,to see that photo.. I'd never guess he had any problems!! He really looks wonderful!!
Be assured the prayers continue for 'our ' little Scooby!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Janet.. I really think that the eyes reflect so much as to how they feel and that photo certainly DOES appear he feels quite "perky". In truth ,to see that photo.. I'd never guess he had any problems!! He really looks wonderful!!
> Be assured the prayers continue for 'our ' little Scooby![/B]


You are right, his eyes are reflecting how he is feeling, before when he was so sick his eyes were half open and he looked so sad.
I was wondering if anyone noticed the toilet tissue roll on the shelf behind him







I use that to retrieve Koko's doo doos from his potty there in his e-pen, I just notice it myself























I just sent off an email to Dr Gonto and he replied ever so quickly, he is a man in a million and so generous with his time and help. He told me to keep Scooby on the 2 a day bicarb if he is managing that ok, and we will do another blood gas check and see how it's working for him. He is so reassuring and kind, I am so lucky Jaimie found him for me, thank you so much Jaimie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!!! you can't even tell it's a TP roll, janet!







it looks like an empty flower pot or something...lol.









i'm SOOOO glad to hear scoob's doing well. gosh, janet...you and scooby have had a tough go at it these past 6 weeks... i wish for continued improvement.









it's really great to see the sparkle back in his eyes.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

It's great to see that pic of Scooby - so glad he is feeling better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad Scooby is feeling better. Keep it up Scooby


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

So Glad scooby is doing better..what you went through had to have been so hard. I hate when our babies get sick.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Scooby looks great!!!







I'm so glad things are going so well!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Scooby looks great now. Hang in there Scooby & take your meds for Mommie.We want you to get well. I'm so glad he's feeling spunky & handling the meds better.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Scooby looks great!

I can relate to the IV legs. It seems like every time Lady's IV legs finally grow back, she needs another IV! She just had both legs shaved for IV's a few weeks ago.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Scooby looks GREAT!







keep up the good job


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Scooby looks wonderful!







I'm so happy to log on this a.m. & see our old Scooby again as well as the good report!!







Hang in there Janet! You are doing a marvelous job!!</span>


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

how is scooby doing?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I took this picture of Scooby this afternoon, I really thing he has that sparkle back in his eyes. He sure needs a hair cut and if all goes well he will be having one on the 21st. I really don't mind his coat a little longer but it just isn't Scooby, he has this special look when his hair is shorter I think..
> All the meds went in tonight no problems
> 
> 
> ...


Scoobs--you look handsome as ever! I'm so glad he's doing well, Janet...wishing you guys continued recovery!!!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------

